# Potential NSFW - George Hill



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.mediatakeout.com/2009/30...eader__so_she_sent_us_nekkid_pics_of_him.html

:uhoh:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Link got taken down... So what happened to him?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently his girlfriend posted nude pictures of him online.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

George Hill should post nude pictures of her.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I concur.. Then post the link here...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I should have saved the pics..... no ****.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

you know...this is the first ive heard of a girl taking revenge by posting naked pictures of there ex boyfriend lol


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Not a good look when your ex thinks nude photos will embarass you....


----------

